# Air brush



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

I am looking to purchase an air brush or two but do not know what type (1 or 2 stage, gravity or suction feed) or make? I paln to use them for overall model painting, fine detail, and weathering. I do not want to spend all my modeling budget so mid priced brushes would be my choice. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I purchased this one from ebay and works extremely well for little money. all the info is there.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Dual-Action-...977wt_1141 



*Professional Dual-Action Airbrush Kit with Air Compressor & Tattoo Ink!*
Perfect for your excellent spray painting art! It's good for beautifying our life!


This brand new high-quality airbrushing kit is perfect for commercial arts, illustration, photo retouching, temporary tattoos, cake decorating, crafts, hobbies and any other airbrushing items. Save much more time than handmade drawing and excellent for your spray painting business. One Air Filter and one Airbrush Holder can help you to make better spraying conveniently for Free Gift!


*Dual-Action Air Brush:*
[*]0.3mm Nozzle. [*]Durable stainless steel. [*]*7cc* Gravity Feed Fluid Cup with lid for easy spraying fluid and easy cleaning. [*]Dual-action trigger Air/Fluid Control: [*]Only Air Spray: Press the Air/Fluid Control Knob down vertically.
(Perfect for blowing dry the spraying surface before and after spraying.) [/list] [*]Air and Fluid Spray: Press the Air/Fluid Control Knob down vertically and pull it back. [/list] [*]Air/Fluid Control Knob for controlling the air brush easily. [*]Can make thin line and soft gradual changing effect according to your spraying need. [*]Removable Needle and Nozzle Caps help you to spray the full range of spraying and stippling effect. [*]The Adjusting Screw in the back of the air brush for adjusting the spout size and spraying thickness. [*]Turn the adjusting screw deasil and make thin spraying line, turn withershins and get thick spraying line. [*]Built-in teflon O-ring for nozzle cap and better for corrosion resistance. [*]One 2cc Eye Dropper for dropping ink or other fluid easily. [*]Come with a small Nozzle Spanner for fetching out the nozzle of the air brush when you need. [*]Portable Storage Case for the storage of air brush, eye dropper and nozzle spanner. [*]Fit for Color Fluid: Watercolor Pigments, Inks and Dyes, Acrylics, Automotive Urethanes, Lacquers and Enamels. [*]*Free Gift 1: *360 degree circumvolve air brush holder, for your convenient work. [*]*Free Gift 2:* One Air Filter can release moisture for safe using and help you to make better spraying.(Valued $11.90 at market price!) [/list] 

*Air Compressor:*
[*]*CE* approved. [*]High quality and high efficiency. [*]Light weight, low noise and oil free. [*]Working pressure adjustable. [*]Can start with pressure, and continuous work. [*]Suitable for dia 0.2-0.5mm air brush, ideal for make up, cosmetic and so on. [*]Much Safer! Built-in Hot Protection Device.
It will turn off automatically when the power over heat and reset after the motor cool down. [*]Automatic On/Off function for safe use.
Start at 15 psi and Stop at 25 psi. [*]Saving Electricity! The compressor will start working when the air brush spraying, and stop automatically when the air brush stop spraying. [*]One On/Off Switch for easy use. [*]The Power Light will turn red to green when the compressor start working. [*]Suitable for dia 0.2-0.5mm air brush, ideal for make up, cosmetic and so on. [*]Come with a *UL* listed AC Transformer. (No need battery) [*]One 6 Ft *Air Hose* with airproof rubber for connecting air compressor and air brush easily. [*]Please read the instruction manual before using. [/list]


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Jaug, 
I prefer a gravity feed double stage airbrush. In the middle price range I would consider the Model Master sold by Testor's. It is a needle in tip type which means less dis-assembly for cleaning. Also when you replace the tip you are replacing the needle as well. If I were to shoot a little higher I would look at one of the GREX trigger style machines. 
Have fun, 

Don


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Turn the adjusting screw deasil and make thin spraying line, turn withershins and get thick spraying line. 

Deasil?? Withershins??? 

Wha??? 

JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Free Gift 1: 360 degree circumvolve air brush holder, for your convenient work. 

Circumvolve?? Is that a round Swedish car? 

What the heck language is this stuff? 

JackM


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

There is so many different options when it comes to an airbrush! I currently have a double action (controls the air & paint) internal mix, but have used a single action in the past. Generally speaking I think single action (controls the air only) are a little cheaper then a double action. Internal and external mix are just that. One mixes the paint inside, the other outside. External mix are easier to clean. 
For you first airbrush I would recommend a single action as they are easier to use. As you get more comfortable with it, you can move up to a double action. I've found that both gravity and suction feed both work fine for me. Another point to consider when buying a airbrush is the max size of paint container. Our large scale models use up a lot of paint, and you get inconsistent results if you continually have to refill the paint bottle. Most airbrushes have some sort of upgrade to a larger container but make sure the one you want to buy has a large enough capacity. 
I've had okay results with the cheaper brushes, but I would recommend spending a little more and getting something that you will like and be happy with. My first airbrush was the Model Master, and it worked okay, but I got frustrated, and quickly stopped using it. I've now got a Paasche which I really enjoy using. I don't know to much about the Aztec models. My point being that a cheap airbrush will get you started but you may end up not liking it in the long run. 
Here's a couple from Micro-Mark 
http://www.micromark.com/paasche-2000h-hobby-airbrush-kit,9116.html 
http://www.micromark.com/paasche-model-vl-airbrush-set,9009.html 

And a really cheap one $20.00. Looks very similar to the Model Master airbrush. 
http://www.micromark.com/beginners-ez-starter-airbrush-set,10234.html 
Also don't forget that you will get better results with an air compressor then a bottle of compressed air. An air compressor will require a moisture trap also. 

Craig


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a badger 200 (30 years old) several different Cheapo's. But the one that I really love is the Grex pistol type. I tried one at Ontario BTS and loved it. Back Stateside next year and will have one delivered to my Cousins house for pick up.
Buying cheap could put you off Air Brushing .

Rod


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not an expert. 

In my youth, I had the cheap badger type and a little compressor for painting airplanes. Worked, but frankly, a brush was usually easier for what I always did. Was a pain with air drying paint, but worked nicely for epoxy paints. Of course, our trains don't get soaked in methanol and oil like airplanes did. 

I think now I'd look for a double action gravity feed. Got to play with one a bit at Trainfest a couple years ago.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Deasil is moonwise, widdershins is anti-moonwise. Everything clear??


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I have been using my trusty old Badger 200 for about 20 years. 
Single action makes it simple to understand whats going on. 
I stick with the medium needle and it works for me. 
It's painted many a hundred passenger car, so it must work or else I would have found something else. 
I found that you need a compressor with a tank to get the most out of it - quiet, so that you can hear what the paint is doing. 
You may laugh, but the sound is very important as it will tell you if anything is wrong with your airbrushing. 
I found that it took me three years of more or less daily use, to really feel comfortable using it, so don't expect to master it the first time. 
Maybe I'm just a slow learner!!! 

The other bit of advice is borrowed from my son's first bike sponsor. 
He was told that 'a clean bike, is a happy bike', well for sure a 'clean airbrush is a happy airbrush, and airbrusher'. 
Clean it after each use. 
Merry Christmas, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use a Badger 150. Works fine for me.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I haven't used mine in several years but I have a simple, single-action Paasche H model with a #1 tip. I also have a double-action Aztek airbrush that I bought shortly before I quit doing airbrush illustration. It's a bit trickier than the single-action and never got around to learning how to use it. So I don't really know how they compare, but I can say that you can do a lot with a single-action airbrush. 

Anyway, I used tanks of CO2 instead of a compressor, and would never go back. It's always silent, and never gets water or oil in the line. You do need a pressure regular and gauge on the tank.


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help and a Merry Christmas to All


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought This air bush I like it a lot 

http://www.merriartist.com/Grex_Air...s_s/1215.htm?gclid=CPi7n-vHjq0CFRBphwodhgu2oA 

JJ


----------

